
U+1FB67;Upper Right Block Diagonal Upper Middle Left to Lower Middle Right [pdf] - pettou
https://www.unicode.org/L2/L2019/19025-terminals-prop.pdf
======
mtmail
Title of the PDF seems to be "Proposal to add characters from legacy computers
and teletext to the UCS" (Unicode Character Set)

